

Show HN: Prioritize next launch feature set with anonymous input from your team - dhinckley
http://attentiv.com/

======
dhinckley
I built Attentiv after an incredibly exasperating consulting meeting. We could
see that tired, old ideas were ruining a business and the yes-men in the room
wouldn't stop it (you can read the full story here:
[http://attentiv.com/employees-lying-to-you/](http://attentiv.com/employees-
lying-to-you/)). I wanted to build something where ideas could flourish on
their own, regardless of who presented them. Better interactions would lead to
better decisions, better meetings, and more success.

Thus, Attentiv was born. Real-time, anonymous feedback and discussions tracked
and automatically compiled into reports. Our users have shorter meeting times,
better communication, and more productivity.

Now we use Attentiv with our dev team to determine priority of our next
feature sets. We'd love your feedback, good or bad.

------
mittbitt
Saw this on Product Hunt the other day. There was a 50% discount - the
exclusive is still available here:
[http://attentiv.com/producthunt/?ref=producthunt](http://attentiv.com/producthunt/?ref=producthunt)

